# How did I get into this mess?



## michal_cohen (Jun 6, 2007)

ok so my brother was at the sea and called me he said that he met a great guy and he think that we will be perfect to etch other




(wired ha?)

so i talked with this guy on the pone his name is haiim (life in english)

and the next day we met he was so charming he got blond hair a facial hair but a soft ones never saw thos on a guy (ahahah) and he got blue eyes (never found thos attrective)

he was so everything he was smart beautiful and he speke english so well

i liked him sooooooooooo much i felt so compertbell with him

we even kissed and lughed cus we got the feeling that we know etch other like a year and it felt so natrual

any way we got this strong attraction

(thank god i had my piriod jk)

he was the first man that treat me like a person and a women

he said that he is not lookin for a serious realsenship and that he dont good to me

and that he want toi met me a friend that worked with him and he is younger than him

(haim is like 35-37 and look younger)

i told him that i want him and that we got a great ceamastry he agree but he said i still revold with my ex (he devorsed )

and he said that im such a warm loving person and that ill be a great mother and that i need to have someone who will love me and always be by my side

i asked him if we can meet again and he said ill will be affriad of what will happen and i told him its ok you will be safe with me

i felt so compertbell with him

anywayhe calld me the next day and asked if he can give my no i agreed and said that if this guy is serious ill give it a try cus i dont intresting in a flirt

the only reson i aggred was cus i start to fall for this guy and i want to forget it before he will enter my heart

later that day i got a call from his friend noam (haiim asked from me not to tell anything about what happend between us )

i met noam that day he envited me to drink and was super nice ....

but i tought that he is very ugly (



) and i couldnt even looked at him





he is very nice and sweet but i didnt found him attrective at all

he calld me later that day and asked if i want to meet him tomarrow

i aggred he came to my house and talked with my dad like 2 hours (my dad likes him )

and than we saw a movie at my room and i was tired and he said "you can sleep if you want"

i said no way ill stay up

and in about midnight i felt a sleep and whan i woke up i found his hand huging me i was so discused ......

he staid until the morning

i didnt let him stay at my home he look so tired and i took him for a long walk outside

now he workes in another sity and i will not see him like a week

yestrday he calld me and call me "my life" and sent me a pone kiss

how can i make him break out with me

cus if ill tell him that its over he will try even stronger...

help

i caald haiim and told him that i must see him and talked about it and he said until youll give noam one more chance i dont want to hear you or to see you


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 6, 2007)

It's your decision to break up with him. By staying with him, he'll just be hurt more because he'll think he actually has a chance with you. Let him and his friend know that you are not interested in a polite way. You're just wasting time with him and he could be out with a new girl who likes him back just as much and you could be doing the same for a guy as well. It's not fair to either of you and the ultimatum that Haaim gave you wasn't fair because your friendship with him shouldn't be conditioned by a relationship with his friend that you don't even like.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2007)

I would tell Noam the same things that Haim told you.

Tell him you do not want to settle down and you do not want to lead him on.

If he calls again, tell him you are busy.

Eventually, he will get tired and will move one.


----------



## Bikz (Jun 7, 2007)

It's all up to you,hunny,but well,you need to think.

Who makes you happier?

Who makes you feel like you could die for him?

And the most important:

Who do you wanna spend your time with?

~

But again,that's up to you!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 7, 2007)

i dont think you should feel an obligation to be with that other guy, and if haiim is so nice he wont tell you what to do, or who to date, or to condition your friendship with him, sounds to me kinda like he wants to pimp you, that would be too odd for me and i would tell both that im not interested in doing what other people feels like its good for me, first of all a good friend doesnt try to manipulate you, second of all he barely knows you, why is he telling you he doesnt want to hear from you until you give the other guy a chance?

Seriously, you are a grown up, and you have to decide what to do, other people shouldnt get to decide your life.

If i ever felt like falling asleep in front of someone i barely know i would tell them to leave politely of course, and tell them that im too tired to keep watching a movie with them and maybe next time he could come over and do something or watch the movie, i dunno, i think you put yourself at risk there, you never know peoples intentions, and if he put his arm around you and he doesnt even know you, what is he going to do next? you didnt give him permission to touch you, and you were sleeping on top of that.

You're a woman, you tell him you both have nothing but a friendship in common, not a serious relationship that you dont even know when or how it started.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 7, 2007)

I think you need to take him at his word and find a man that will treat you like a queen =)


----------



## MindySue (Jun 8, 2007)

"i caald haiim and told him that i must see him and talked about it and he said until youll give noam one more chance i dont want to hear you or to see you"

thats not cool..he doesnt seem like a good guy if he said that. if any decent guy had that strong of feelings for you, he wouldnt toss you off to one of his friends, wether he wanted to be serious or not. i don't like either of them from what you've posted.

nury said everything very well. i don't think either of them are worthy of your time! let him know you don't want to be with him, immediately before it gets more serious

(he said you were his life after watching a movie with you? how creepy.)


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2007)

if it was me i would just say something like, im not really intrested in haveing a boyfriend and that you want to date other people and once in awhile go out as friends but nothing more.. or if i really didnt like him enough to even be friends i would just straight up say im not intrested in getting involve with you me and my ex are trying to work things out and hes a big, big, guy who boxes for a liveing... hehe


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 8, 2007)

It's kinda obvious the Haiim doesn't feel for you what you feel for him. If he is setting you up with his freinds and insisting you go out with them....well....that shows what his intentions are.

Tell Noam that you aren't interested in him for more than friendship. In the long run it will save his feelings. Honestly, I think you should just move on from both these guys and find a Man who wants you for himself!!!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 8, 2007)

I agree with what Benebaby said, and also Mindy's comment that it is kind of creepy with a guy who says you're his life after watching a movie with you. I'd stay away for that reason only, I think.


----------



## jessimau (Jun 9, 2007)

Everyone has given great advice. I think you just need to tell Noam straight out that you're not interested and be very firm about it. If he calls back and tries harder, don't waver, just tel him the same thing each time. They both sound like creeps, even though Haiim seemed nice at first.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh



Michal, you're too nice with guys. Remember you can say NO to anything or anybody, and be strong about it, so they don't have any doubt. I wish you the best, sorry you find weirdos.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jun 12, 2007)

we are getting pretty good now

im at his home right now

ill write more about it when my comp will get fixed


----------



## Kathy (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont think you should feel an obligation to be with that other guy, and if haiim is so nice he wont tell you what to do, or who to date, or to condition your friendship with him, sounds to me kinda like he wants to pimp you, that would be too odd for me and i would tell both that im not interested in doing what other people feels like its good for me, first of all a good friend doesnt try to manipulate you, second of all he barely knows you, why is he telling you he doesnt want to hear from you until you give the other guy a chance? Seriously, you are a grown up, and you have to decide what to do, other people shouldnt get to decide your life.

If i ever felt like falling asleep in front of someone i barely know i would tell them to leave politely of course, and tell them that im too tired to keep watching a movie with them and maybe next time he could come over and do something or watch the movie, i dunno, i think you put yourself at risk there, you never know peoples intentions, and if he put his arm around you and he doesnt even know you, what is he going to do next? you didnt give him permission to touch you, and you were sleeping on top of that.

You're a woman, you tell him you both have nothing but a friendship in common, not a serious relationship that you dont even know when or how it started.

Well said Nuri! The one guy sounds like a creep! And if you're not attracted to the other that's your perogative. It all sounds a little odd Michal. Be careful!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 5, 2007)

me and noam are just friends now

and I'm asked him not to sleep at my house again and not to come to my house by surprise like he love to do

i really want to meet haiim and ask him to come to a restaurant with me he is the only one that know how to treat me like a women but i wont do that

my life is so bad right now i have 2 jobs and all i want is someone sweet that will hug me when im return home

but i guss its too much to ask


----------



## MindySue (Jul 5, 2007)

dont worry so much about it michal. all these guys come into your life and they never stay because you let them in too easy! wait for the right guy to let into your life.


----------

